
Seems like YouTube stops supporting Firefox on Linux - 37
https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/h7tnfu/seems_like_youtube_stops_supporting_firefox_on/
======
azalemeth
If you read the comments, this appears to be due to people changing
privacy.resistFingerprinting in about:config and/or Google breaking things.

